# Salomon Powerlace Pro lacing problem



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

I just bought a pair of Salomon Ivys and i think that the lacing system is broken...it uses the "powerlace pro" system and I cant get it to lock in on one boot..i think one of the snaps isnt right because is doesnt go down when the lace moves over it..does any one know how i could get this fixed? or should i just return the boots? the picture im attaching shows how one of the pink "snaps?" is lower than the other one and it doesnt move


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Sadly my gear is packed away at my parent's place other wise I'd check for you. See if you can run over to the shop and check if this is the case for similar/other boots using the same lacing system. Otherwise, just get them exchanged.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Return them if you can. Something is wrong with that. I have two pairs of F22s and all four of my boots, the lace catches are even. I bet something is wrong with the spring mechanism.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

There you go.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah get them exchanged or have that piece replaced. It looks like a couple of screws are what hold it in place so it shouldn't be too big of deal.


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

so i ended up returning them, but they were the last pair so i ended up just getting a pair of F20s instead for only 20bucks more. all of this was done online so now i just have to hope that these fit just as well as the ivys :/ kinda bummed but thats what i get for having a foot size that stores dont carry -_- thanks everyone!


----------

